# NAVHDA Natural Abilities Test



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2012/01/north-american-versatile-hunting-dog.html

The *Natural Abilities Test * is something new Vizsla owners that might want to hunt or field- trial their new charges might want to look into. You'll find out what NATURE gave the dog. I did it in the Spring of 2008 with Bailey.



> The Natural Ability Test which is designed to evaluate the inherent natural abilities of young dogs and gain insight into their possible usefulness as versatile gun dogs. It rates seven important inherited abilities: nose, search, tracking, pointing, water, desire and cooperation


NAVHDA is a great organization. 

http://www.navhda.org/

RBD


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Earlier  today, I was actually searching through archives to find a post in which you referenced this. Thank you so much for all the information you contribute to the boards!! We are planning to test Oso out in February. He comes from a long line of hunters and although we are not hunters, we may change our lives around to allow him to succeed in this area. Otherwise we may get him into activities closer to home that he may enjoy.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

[email protected],

You will come away from that weekend with a real clear understanding of Oso's natural abilities. A Vizsla can hold its own against all the other breeds. You will see most of the other versatile hunting breeds at the test. You'll leave with a greater appreciation of this great breed we love. Good luck Oso, and thanks for the nice words.

RBD


----------

